# unwanted pregnancy



## miniaussielove (Apr 22, 2012)

we might have a doe that is pregnant...we shaved them for the summer this weekend and noticed what looked to be a start of an udder. the only exposure she would have had was with our little (now a whether) 10 week old..he was banded at 7 1/2 weeks..is it possible she got pregnant from him that young? we don't want her to have babies at all..so if she is pregnant is there something we can give to terminate the pregnancy? please help.


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I really doubt a 7.5 week old could have gotten her pregnant. although I have seen some extreme cases, that just is too young. There is a shot you can give her if you are sure she is pregnant. I am not a goat person, just sheep. Maybe someone else with more goat experience will chime in. I don't know if you could use the same shot you use on sheep for goats.... Has this goat had babies before? Maybe she still has the remnants of an udder left?

Hope all works out for the best


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 22, 2012)

I think others use lute, but I dont know the dosage or even if its applicable in this case. If you dont get some responses soon, put HELP in your title line.

And yep, they can bred them that young, from what I've been told.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2012)

How far along would this pregnancy be? If he was banded at 7.5 weeks, I would think a pregnancy wouldn't have happened but then again with livestock, no guarantees of anything. If she is far along enough that she is building an udder, then she is probably about 1 month away from kidding and I wouldn't abort that late in the pregnancy.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 22, 2012)

how long ago was ur wether banded?


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 22, 2012)

Has she had any contact at all with any other bucks?


----------



## miniaussielove (Apr 22, 2012)

he was banded at 7 1/2 weeks, he turned 10 weeks today. and he is the only male we have all our other goats are female. we do not want her to be pregnant..she is 7 years old and has never had any kids also the male is already almost as big as she is.. :/ is there any way she could have like a pseudopregnancy or something..do they even get udders than? on her what appears to be an udder is not very big at all..she doesn't look pregnant to me but i am not a goat expert.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you get pictures?


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is how I understand this situation:
Male was banded at 7 1/2 weeks old and is now 10 weeks old.
Female is showing an udder now.
Concern is that he got her pregnant and now what to do.



The male goat is viable at 7 weeks old...so possible to breed is yes.
*Female showing an udder after being bred only 2 1/2 weeks ago...no, that's not possible.*


If your goat is pregnant and showing an udder right now then I would say that she was exposed to another buck at some point in the past few months but it would not be from a breeding 2 1/2 weeks ago.

Lute is used for abortion but if she's far enough along that she is starting to build an udder then I would consult a vet.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 23, 2012)

Since she's an older doe, I think it could be fatty deposits in her udder.

Everyone else is right, 2.5 weeks is not nearly long enough for her to start building an udder.


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Could we see some pictures of her udder?


----------



## miniaussielove (Apr 24, 2012)

oh man, i hope it is just fatty deposits. what kind of pictures? just of the 'udder'? ill have to get them after school today. i feel really dumb now for worrying over this..


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 24, 2012)

miniaussielove said:
			
		

> oh man, i hope it is just fatty deposits. what kind of pictures? just of the 'udder'? ill have to get them after school today. i feel really dumb now for worrying over this..


Don't feel dumb.  How are you supposed to know something you never learned before?  

It is great you are asking questions if you are not sure.

I agree with what has been said, she was either exposed months ago or it is fatty deposits.


----------



## miniaussielove (Apr 28, 2012)

i finally got picture of her 'udder' but i cant get them on to here...help?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2012)

miniaussielove said:
			
		

> i finally got picture of her 'udder' but i cant get them on to here...help?


How to post pics 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97


----------

